# is the any 26in DJs available anywhere?



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

im starting to get pissed! no matter what brand, or where i look i cant find any new DJs anywhere! i wanted a p3 for awhile so i waited, an waited and waited, and they are all sold out. im tired of waiting on specialized, so i wanteded to a p26 pro, sold out as, pro 26 am sold out!

then i decied i would get a black market mob, sold out
then eastern night train.... sold out! :madman:

this is crazy! i cant belive in this big world of ours no manufacture has a single bike for sale! what ever happened to supply and demand?:madmax:

sorry i had to vent. any one have any sugestions?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dude, chill. :thumbsup:

there are tons of DJ bikes out there.

1. Specialized are generally sold by bike shops who are authorized Specialized dealers. what do you mean sold out? like your local shop?

2. Blackmarket Mob. Go direct to the website and/or contact dealers. Frames Also note they have the Edit 1 and the Malice frames as well which are going to be similar in ride quality.

3. the Eastern Night Train. is in stock on jensonusa.com right now:
Eastern Nighttrain Bike 2013 > Complete Bikes > Dirt Jumper Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
plus, their website says: "_If you cannot find Eastern Bikes at your local dealer have them call us at 919-772-1907.
Otherwise you can find select Eastern completes at Vein BMX -Bikes, Alienation, Amber, Ezra, Guerra, Pro-Tec, Vein._."

Eastern Bikes

4. Tons of Other companies:
TRANSITION Trail or Park, Bank, PBJ, BLT
NS Suburban, Capital
SANTA CRUZ Jackal
STANDARD DJ 26" Frames | Standard Byke Co.
HARO SR series Haro Bikes - MTB - Bikes
NORCO
SPANK
ROCKY MOUNTAIN
YETI
DIAMOND BACK Diamondback Option Bike - 2013 at REI.com

etc.


EDIT: also, I have a Blackmarket Mob (2010 I believe) frame I could sell. It's white and size Small (21.5" tt). if interested PM me for details.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

All the DJs are being sold in Europe/Russia/SE Asia. A custom DJ frame is not much more than a standard frame. The Edit1 (mentioned already) is a good choice. Also, search for frame builders that make DJs.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BTI-USA.com is a distributor that most bike shops can order from. I just checked and they have several DJ frames available. NS, Black Market, Spank.

STOUT Bikes does excellent customs--made in Texas.


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

well i finally found a 2013 eastern night train so i jumped on it right away! after months of waiting now i only gotta wait a couple of days and ill get my fix!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the deity cryptkeeper looks sick. check that out, go ride has a great deal on the giant DJ right now. took one around the BMX track, felt *****in!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Giant STP - Go-Ride.com Bicycle Shop, Salt Lake City, Utah.

super clean in real life too, IMO of course


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like he is looking for a complete.....

Yes specialized is 100% sold out of 2013... if it is not in a store your store cannot order it.

however I just spoke with my local spec dealer and he called his inside rep and they said 2014 should be available mid july for order. Now I don't know how soon that means you will get it, but the guy told me 2-4 weeks tops so Who knows... but there are tons of bikes out there.... Just depends on how much you want to spend and if you want complete or custom build


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

im not into building bikes, i like working with completes and going from there. i have a few built bikes but i prefer completes when it comes to new bikes. as for DJ 26in im new to this so i want a complete and have a base to start from. i know what i like 20inch. 

its still a pain in the ass trying to find a complete and the fact alot of dj are sold out is unbeleiveable to me. i dont understand how companies can be sold out of a bike when there is alot of demand. i never had any issue getting any 20inch bike that i want. i dont know why 26in djs are different.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I hear you 100% it is stupid! I've asked all the local shops and no one has a good answer. I even asked a specialized rep and he didn't have an answer or at least wouldn't tell me why but the dealer show is 7/15-7/17 and they should know when the 2014 will be available


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

OrangeDevil said:


> . . .
> 
> its still a pain in the ass trying to find a complete and the fact alot of dj are sold out is unbeleiveable to me. i dont understand how companies can be sold out of a bike when there is alot of demand. i never had any issue getting any 20inch bike that i want. i dont know why 26in djs are different.


supply & demand means that a specific manufacturer ideally wants to make and distribute exactly as many bikes as will be sold in a given year. otherwise they have to sell extras at a discount. bike shops also don't want to order too many and have last year's model that they have to clear out.

it's the same with auto manufacturers and new car retailers, or anything else. old inventory is generally bad business.

there are plenty of other options besides Specialized.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah the issue as I see it is the large manufactures make model years were smaller manufactures don't typically do model years. They will do something more similar to generations but they could change that at any given time. I think this is a better way

but you CMC is 100% right they are trying to forecast as close to 0 as possible and unfortunately they undershot this year. That means they have lost revenue this last season but they are probably wont make this mistake this year, hopefully they have a better gauge of the demand this year. 

yes there are other brands but for some reason none of them are spec'd as nicely as Specialized for the money. IMO the P 26 pro is a better bike than the Transition BLT, which was my other option but Transition wants $1400 where Spec only wants $1100 and most shops will be selling for around $1000..... so for me it is most bang for the buck and specialized is actually price competitive in the DJ market. Also might be a reason that they sold out so quickly


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

cglasford said:


> . . .
> yes there are other brands but for some reason none of them are spec'd as nicely as Specialized for the money. IMO the P 26 pro is a better bike than the Transition BLT, which was my other option but Transition wants $1400 where Spec only wants $1100 and most shops will be selling for around $1000..... so for me it is most bang for the buck and specialized is actually price competitive in the DJ market. Also might be a reason that they sold out so quickly


The one thing that seems unusual about the Specialized P26 Pro is the Argyle fork. It does not appear to be a regular aftermarket Argyle. It might be a cheaper? version specifically made for Specialized. They're calling it the "Argyle R."

See the questions over here: Specialized's "custom" argyle r - Pinkbike Forum

The NS Metropolis 2 could be a good alternative.
NS Bikes 2013 - Stay True!

_
"If you want to progess your riding, you need a bike that can progress with you, and not bust when you're hell-bent on nailing that new trick. The P.26 Pro is built with double butted Reynolds 520 Cro-Mo, so you know it's light and tough, and it's got a RockShox Argyle R fork and BMX-tough cranks and wheels, so you'll break WAY before it does. 
•Butted, singlespeed-specific, 26" Reynolds 520 Cr-Mo frame with integrated headset, MID BB, and 3D-forged horizontal dropouts has perfectly dialed geos for dirt, park, or street
•Custom RockShox Argyle fork features 80mm of travel, Solo Air spring, rebound adjustment and 20mm Maxle® thru-axle for rigidity
•Low-flange, 20mm thru axle front hub, 36-hole wheels with solid rear axle, sealed cartridge bearings and 12t cog; double-walled 26" alloy rims are built to withstand endless abuse
•BMX-style, 3-piece tubular Cr-Mo crankset with cartridge-bearing MID BB is strong and light to go big with confidence; singlespeed 27t chainring resists bending and delivers the clearance you need
•The forged, top-load 22.2mm P.Series stem is built strong for precise control
•The Cr-Mo P.Series MTB Street handlebar is 720mm-wide for more leverage and precise handling"_

oh and btw . . .

2013 Specialized P.26 PRO Dirt Jumper Black

_2013 Specialized P.26 Pro Dirt Jumper Bicycle in stock! Retail $1100.00 Sale Price $929.99 plus 8.8% sales tax.

Singletrack Cycles | Bicycle Sales & Repair serving North Bend, Snoqualmie, Fall City and the Upper Valley in WA.
425.888.0101_


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info CMC you are always good for some more info... Not sure on the fork but I've played with the AM and my buddy has the same circus fork on a NS and i can't stand it... it is way too soft... i would love a circus expert but I'm thinking the Pro is the way to go so you can stiffen the fork up... I would even consider a full rigid. I run 20 and 24 full rigid, I just want to take the step to the 26 for some bigger jumps and a little cush on the front end would help the occasional wrist pain.... 

Def not a fan of specialized proprietary stuff but since it is a special fork from rock shock, that's cool with me... rock shock does that a lot.


----------

